# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Giao lưu cafe Cần Thơ đê

## CKD

Hi anh em!
Gần đây phát hiện nhiều anh em ở Cần Thơ mà trước giờ không biết.
Nhân sáng mai em có ghé Cần Thơ, không biết có anh em nào rảnh cafe giao lưu không nhỉ?
Mình có mặt tại CT tới 17h  :Wink:  thì trở về Đồng Tháp  :Wink:

----------


## romvang

Có em hẹn sao đây bác
Thịnh 0986*9720*97

----------


## writewin

ặc đang có kế hoạch về kiếm gạo trắng nước trong, mà có thể 10 ngày hơn nữa mới đi, chắc miss vụ này rồi

----------


## ABCNC

Trời, mới thấy tin này, nghe mrL nói CKD có mấy lần xuống CT mà chưa có dịp gặp. Tiếc là 17h dìa rồi

----------


## CKD

> Trời, mới thấy tin này, nghe mrL nói CKD có mấy lần xuống CT mà chưa có dịp gặp. Tiếc là 17h dìa rồi


Inbox minh cai so alo.. mình xuống CT thường mà  :Wink:

----------


## ABCNC

> Inbox minh cai so alo.. mình xuống CT thường mà


Hì, CKD xuống alo nhé: o9o91866oo

----------


## Thiên Đăng

> Hi anh em!
> Gần đây phát hiện nhiều anh em ở Cần Thơ mà trước giờ không biết.
> Nhân sáng mai em có ghé Cần Thơ, không biết có anh em nào rảnh cafe giao lưu không nhỉ?
> Mình có mặt tại CT tới 17h  thì trở về Đồng Tháp


Anh CKD ở Đồng Tháp hay đi công việc? Em mới tham gia diễn đàn đang tìm hiểu DIY CNC, nếu có dịp giao lưu cho em xin chút kinh nghiệm nhé!

----------


## Mr.L

Vậy cụ thể là bạn muốn gặp cụ CKD ở đâu?

----------


## Diyodira

Mấy ae CT mà có lịch thì ae xì gòn xg liền chứ có chi, CKD gom ít ông lại là go thôi  :Smile:

----------


## Thiên Đăng

> Vậy cụ thể là bạn muốn gặp cụ CKD ở đâu?


Mình ở Đồng Tháp! Thấy chữ ký bác ấy thì TP HCM mà lại nói về Đồng Tháp nên hỏi cho rõ. Gần thì dễ giao lưu ý mà

----------


## CKD

A/e CT off bia đen hoài mà có thấy a nào sg xuống đâu?
CKD ở Sadec DT tối T7 đến sáng T2. Thời gian còn lại ở CT hoặc SG

----------


## Mr.L

> Mấy ae CT mà có lịch thì ae xì gòn xg liền chứ có chi, CKD gom ít ông lại là go thôi


hứa òi đó nhe em kết anh òi đó nhe hjhjhjh

----------


## Thiên Đăng

> A/e CT off bia đen hoài mà có thấy a nào sg xuống đâu?
> CKD ở Sadec DT tối T7 đến sáng T2. Thời gian còn lại ở CT hoặc SG


CN tuần này anh em làm chầu bia ở Sa Đéc bác CKD nhỉ? Còn bác Mr.L ở đâu giao lưu luôn nhé!

----------


## CKD

Alo cho chắc bác ạ. Mà em trùm bia đen chứ bia vàng em không uống được đâu ạ.

----------


## CKD

Lịch trình ngày mai thế này. Khoảng trưa mai vì có việc nên phải ở thị trấn LV. Không biết cụ cnclaivung có đón tiếp không. Còn cụ Thiên Đăng thì do chưa biết cụ ở cụ thể là ở đâu ở Đồng Tháp nên không biết thế nào.

----------


## Thiên Đăng

> Lịch trình ngày mai thế này. Khoảng trưa mai vì có việc nên phải ở thị trấn LV. Không biết cụ cnclaivung có đón tiếp không. Còn cụ Thiên Đăng thì do chưa biết cụ ở cụ thể là ở đâu ở Đồng Tháp nên không biết thế nào.


E ở huyện Cao Lãnh, đi làm ở Tháp Mười. Định a rãnh thì chạy qua Sa Đéc. Mới từ Sa Đéc về nè

----------


## cnclaivung

> Lịch trình ngày mai thế này. Khoảng trưa mai vì có việc nên phải ở thị trấn LV. Không biết cụ cnclaivung có đón tiếp không.


sory bác, ko biết mai bác có việc LV nên ko tiếp đón được, hẹn khi khác vậy....he he, tầm 3h em có ở nhà

----------


## CKD

Trời, tiếc quá bác Thiên Đăng, mình về Sadec từ 17h...
Còn trưa mai thì lang thang LV, chắc khoảng 13h thì tới. Dự là lưu lại tại thị trấn 2-3 giờ gì đó, xong rồi mới quay về Sadec.

----------


## Diyodira

> hứa òi đó nhe em kết anh òi đó nhe hjhjhjh


tình hình là thấy mấy ae CT thực chất là ở rải rác khắp miền tây, vậy không ổn rồi, nên mấy ae miền tây gom lại lên sg thì hợp lý hơn  :Smile:

----------


## Mr.L

> tình hình là thấy mấy ae CT thực chất là ở rải rác khắp miền tây, vậy không ổn rồi, nên mấy ae miền tây gom lại lên sg thì hợp lý hơn


làm em mừng hụt hjchjc  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

> tình hình là thấy mấy ae CT thực chất là ở rải rác khắp miền tây, vậy không ổn rồi, nên mấy ae miền tây gom lại lên sg thì hợp lý hơn


Cụ này định chém gió.. thấy a/e nhiệt tình quá mà không làm được nên thoái thác.
A/e miền tây đã nhiều lần off ở sg... nhưng chưa thấy điều ngược lại à.

----------


## Diyodira

> Cụ này định chém gió.. thấy a/e nhiệt tình quá mà không làm được nên thoái thác.
> A/e miền tây đã nhiều lần off ở sg... nhưng chưa thấy điều ngược lại à.


thiệt tình hổng biết nói làm sao, thôi thì thú thật là do hoàn cảnh e không thể đi qua đêm được, định là xuống CT off xong là về trong ngày mà sợ không ổn nên mới vậy, thành thật sorry  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

nghe các bác hú hí ở Sa Đéc , giờ em mò qua SD rình .... mà ko biết có gì ko ta?

----------


## CKD

Đã xong từ sớm rồi

----------


## Thiên Đăng

> Đã xong từ sớm rồi


Hehe tình hình là đã làm chầu bia đen với đại  ca CKD, có hơi hiểu lầm về bia đen chút xíu...Một lần nữa cám ơn anh CKD đã truyền cho đàn em nhiều kinh nghiệm...

----------


## cnclaivung

mình ko biết bia đen là bia gì ??? chưa uống bao giờ ???

----------


## Thiên Đăng

> mình ko biết bia đen là bia gì ??? chưa uống bao giờ ???


Gặp CKD  rồi biết hì

----------


## CKD

Bia đen đơn giản là bia có màu đen. Thế thôi.

----------


## nkcantho

Mấy bác dọn về diễn đàn mới từ lúc nào mà ko cho em hay. Giờ mới biết, Xin chào tất cả anh em cho em gia nhập diễn đàn

----------


## CKD

Chào mừng cụ đến với nhà mới!
Cơ mà cụ là ai, giao lưu cafe Cần Thơ cái nào  :Smile: 
Cafe thì hú mình nhé, số phone có dưới sign  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho.... xuống CT thì CKD đãi miễn phí hả?

----------


## CKD

Có đi thì nói.. không đi thì.....
Cụ xuống CT free bia đen bia vàng gì làm láng hết  :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

> Có đi thì nói.. không đi thì.....
> Cụ xuống CT free bia đen bia vàng gì làm láng hết


nghe cũng thèm quá chắc phi qua cần thơ tham quan

----------


## Tuan Kieu

em có đến cần thơ ngày 29/8-30/8 , Có bác nào có tụ điểm ăn nhậu ,vui chơi hay hay giao lưu zới thiệu em zới

----------


## nkcantho

@CKD Duy Anh xuống cần thơ lúc nào vậy. Mình là Nghĩa đây!

----------


## CKD

Phần lớn thời gian ở CT.......... biết rồi bạn  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Tối nay 14-01 CKD có off cafe chém gió về CNC vào khoảng 20h.
Anh em nào muốn tham gia thì alo hoặc sms vào số dt dưới sign nhé.

----------


## CKD

Lại lên top thôi.

Tối nay 02-02-2016, CKD lưu lạc ở Cần Thơ. Kế hoạch sẽ í ới vài anh em để off mừng năm mới và chi tay năm Ất Mùi.
Dự thì chỉ vài anh em như bao lần như ttthanhst, ABCNC, Mr.L, romvang.

Biết là ở Cần Thơ còn nhiều anh em tham gia trên đây nhưng chưa gặp mặt. Hy vọng anh em nào nghía được bài này thì hú phát để off đông cho vui.

Bài viết này thay cho lời mời nhé  :Smile: 

_* thời gian & địa điểm sẽ chốt sau._

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em tham gia được không cụ? Cụ nhắn thời gian địa điểm sớm nha.

----------


## CKD

> Em tham gia được không cụ? Cụ nhắn thời gian địa điểm sớm nha.


Mời tất cả anh em có nhã ý muốn tham gia mà  :Smile: 

Thời gian dự kiến 18h30 chiều tối nay ạ.

Mừng cụ tới off ạ  :Wink:

----------


## romvang

Làm bữa cuối năm hoành tráng đi nào

----------


## dieukhaccto

Tình hình là qua tết mình làm một cnc rounter 
Anh em nào ở Cần Thơ hôm nào alo uống càfe chơi
0975137575

----------


## CKD

Qua tết hú nhau cafe đi bạn.

----------


## saudau

Hú mình tiếng, vì mình ở Long Xuyên nên phải tranh thủ.

----------


## CKD

Ok ạ. Để xếp lịch đi CT rồi hú trước để bác thu xếp ạ. Mà buổi tối thì có ảnh hưởng gì không ạ.

----------


## dieukhaccto

> Ok ạ. Để xếp lịch đi CT rồi hú trước để bác thu xếp ạ. Mà buổi tối thì có ảnh hưởng gì không ạ.


Tối mùng 7 đi các bác. Có ai tham gia không?

----------


## MINHAT

E về quê Sóc Trăng từ mùng 3 - m6 nếu được trong time đó thì cho e ké với

----------


## dieukhaccto

> E về quê Sóc Trăng từ mùng 3 - m6 nếu được trong time đó thì cho e ké với


Minh cung o Soc Trang ne ban, An Lac Tay...ban o dau

----------


## MINHAT

Vậy a mình ở Kế Sách cũng gần mà có gì giao lưu ha

----------


## CKD

Hì. Chắc phải qua mùng thì CKD mới ở CT ạ. Hiện giờ bận tết với gia đình ở Sadec - Đồng Tháp. Cụ nào lượn qua đây được thì alo.

----------

